# Xbox Wireless Adapter Alternative



## ashishstillthere (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi,

I am new to wireless gaming on PC only via steam. i had bought Xbox wireless adopter for windows and two Microsoft Xbox One Wireless Controller. Both were working fabously and i was able to play tekken 7 or f1 2019 and few more split screen game comfortably.

Problem started now that connection between controller and adapter is breaking frequently and Microsoft has discontinued this adapter. So i am looking for wireless adapter which can replace my  Xbox wireless adopter for windows and i can be able to connect 2 or more wireless controller with it and play games on it.

if any one has done the same and playing games via pc connected to tv and using xbox wireless controller can help me to resolve it then it will be highly helpful.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2020)

ashishstillthere said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to wireless gaming on PC only via steam. i had bought Xbox wireless adopter for windows and two Microsoft Xbox One Wireless Controller. Both were working fabously and i was able to play tekken 7 or f1 2019 and few more split screen game comfortably.
> 
> ...


Use a long micro-usb cable instead. If the controller has bluetooth, get a bluetooth receiver for your PC.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2020)

@omega44-xt @Nerevarine


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 6, 2020)

If your controller has bluetooth, use that. Initial Xbox One controllers didn't have that sadly, so connecting via micro USB might be the only option.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2020)

Old Xbox one controllers didnt have bluetooth, only the One-S versions + had it.
THere is no alternative for that, as far as  I know. A usb cable is your only solution


----------



## ashishstillthere (Jun 10, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Use a long micro-usb cable instead. If the controller has bluetooth, get a bluetooth receiver for your PC.


can i connect two controller with one Bluetooth receiver or i need two Bluetooth receiver and do i need some other software too for this purpose?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 10, 2020)

No idea. I play on laptop and yet to receive my controller so I can test this.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Jun 10, 2020)

@omega44-xt @Nerevarine  i have Microsoft 1708 Xbox One Wireless Controller so seems like its bluetooth compatible but need to use 2 controller together


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2020)

Both controllers can be connected using a single bluetooth dongle, if dongle is somewhat modern.
That is exactly how the airpod thing works on computers


----------



## ashishstillthere (Jun 10, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Both controllers can be connected using a single bluetooth dongle, if dongle is somewhat modern.
> That is exactly how the airpod thing works on computers


can you name on.. will buy and check and also any software requirement ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 10, 2020)

ashishstillthere said:


> can you name on.. will buy and check and also any software requirement ?


You should download this:
*www.microsoft.com/en-in/p/xbox-accessories/9nblggh30xj3


----------



## ashishstillthere (Jun 10, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You should download this:
> *www.microsoft.com/en-in/p/xbox-accessories/9nblggh30xj3


downloaded and connected both controller. its for their firmware upgrade and button mapping only. i think i need good Bluetooth dongle and software which can connect 2 or more dongle to the pc and let me play steam game with it. Looking forward for suggestion in this way now


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2020)

I never had two xbox one controllers to test sadly with my pc. But search online. You will find it


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 19, 2020)

I have the old Xbox One Controller As other stated there is no bluetooth in it.You can only use micro-usb to usb cable to connect to PC


----------



## ashishstillthere (Aug 30, 2020)

finally i bought two 12 meter usb extension cable from cadyce brand but now situation is both controllers are identified as one controller only

example i want to play takken 7 with my bro and we have connected our two xbox controller with pc via Micro USB cable , but both controller are being recognize as Player 1 only (pc should detect them as 2 different controller so that i can play two player games)

have tried other 2 player game also but the situation is same.  Plz tell me solution for this


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2020)

Install Xbox Accessories App and then try to check again.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2020)

ashishstillthere said:


> finally i bought two 12 meter usb extension cable from cadyce brand but now situation is both controllers are identified as one controller only
> 
> example i want to play takken 7 with my bro and we have connected our two xbox controller with pc via Micro USB cable , but both controller are being recognize as Player 1 only (pc should detect them as 2 different controller so that i can play two player games)
> 
> have tried other 2 player game also but the situation is same.  Plz tell me solution for this


that is wierd, your controller should light up different LEDs to indicate different players. It might be a Tekken 7 probem as well. Xinput takes care of p1, p2, p3 and p4 in controller itself.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 31, 2020)

May be try to remove the Xbox Peripheral drivers from Device Manager and then reconnect the first controller. Once you connect, Windows should download the drivers again. After the first controller is working, plug in 2nd controller. See if this helps.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2020)

ashishstillthere said:


> finally i bought two 12 meter usb extension cable from cadyce brand but now situation is both controllers are identified as one controller only
> 
> example i want to play takken 7 with my bro and we have connected our two xbox controller with pc via Micro USB cable , but both controller are being recognize as Player 1 only (pc should detect them as 2 different controller so that i can play two player games)
> 
> have tried other 2 player game also but the situation is same.  Plz tell me solution for this



Did you resolve the issue? If yes, then please post the steps you followed.


----------

